# PC umrüsten, offene Fragen

## CampinoDesign

Hi,

demnächst steht ein Umstieg auf AMD64 an. Zuvor habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Kompilier ich meine ganzen world-pakete nach dem umrüsten, kann ich dann überhaupt booten und streikt mein Compiler dann, oder kompilier ich den compiler jetzt schon mit neuen Flags und den Rest dann später?

Desweiteren steht ein wechsel von ide auf sata2 platten an, gibt es da noch was _besonderes_ zu beachten oder nur die anderen Treiber?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

gruß,

Lars

----------

## sohalt

 *CampinoDesign wrote:*   

> Kompilier ich meine ganzen world-pakete nach dem umrüsten, kann ich dann überhaupt booten und streikt mein Compiler dann, oder kompilier ich den compiler jetzt schon mit neuen Flags und den Rest dann später? 

 Ist komplett von deinen CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS abhängig, und von was du dorthin wechselst. Wenn du jetzt z.B. -march=pentium4 hattest, wirst du warscheinlich nicht booten können. Dann kannst du aber march auf i686 oder so stellen, dann auf dem alten rechner emerge -e system, dann auf dem neuen rechner emerge -e world ausführen.

 *CampinoDesign wrote:*   

> Desweiteren steht ein wechsel von ide auf sata2 platten an, gibt es da noch was _besonderes_ zu beachten oder nur die anderen Treiber? 

 Ich denke nicht, du wirst warscheinlich nur fstab und den bootloader umkonfigurieren müssen.

----------

## CampinoDesign

Ah, Okay - sorum also, System mit neuen Flags jetzt und den Rest dann später.

Vielen Dank.  :Smile: 

gruß,

Lars

----------

## sohalt

Naja, so nicht umbedingt. Poste am besten mal deine jetzigen C/CXXFLAGS. Vll. wird garnichts gehen, wenn dein alter rechner das für den neuen Rechner zwar kompilieren, aber nichtmehr ausführen kann.

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hi,

danke für deine Hilfe - hat sich aber erledigt, hab mich damit abgefunden, alles nochmal von vorne machen zu müssen  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#upgradex86

gruß,

Lars

----------

